# 321 tournament measuring boards?



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anybody have an extra one they wanna sell?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We have them at the store! I haven't put them on the shelf yet, but just ask whoever is at the counter and they will get you one. Same price as 321 sells them online without the shipping charges... $6.00


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awsome chris thx! Hey yall gonna try to do the fall tournament again this year?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes we are!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awsome cant wait


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want to buy a board with the 321 sticker already on it, go to Broxsons in Navarre. I made 3 for them to sell @ $35. I used the same design and materials as my board, which has been abused for the last year or so and is still kicking. Floats and has stainless steel hardware. :thumbsup:


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonds like a deal! If you dnt mind shoot me a txt with some pics! 850 530 0594


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

If you would like to build your own, (they are very simple to build) here is a link to the GCKFA frequently Ask Questions page ( http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/faqs.htm#CPR_measure ) the link provides a parts list and a how to video. After building a couple of these I strongly recommend you use the smaller screws listed here.


RECOMMENDED PARTS LIST
1.) 1 ea. Veranda 8 ft. x 5-55/64 in. x 21/64 in. White Vinyl S4S Flat Utility Trim Molding- from HOME DEPOT part# MDTM246520
2.) 15 ea . # 6 x ¾” SS screws
3.) Goop to hold it together for assy. and caulk for sealing the joints.
4.) 1 ea. Ruler Decal from http://321fish.com/pages/store


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

You can build one for about $17.00-$20.00.




reboot_me said:


> If you would like to build your own, (they are very simple to build) here is a link to the GCKFA frequently Ask Questions page ( http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/faqs.htm#CPR_measure ) the link provides a parts list and a how to video. After building a couple of these I strongly recommend you use the smaller screws listed here.
> 
> 
> RECOMMENDED PARTS LIST
> ...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx guys im going to get the stuff now


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a couple of pic of the two that I made.


----------

